
It is better to be feared than to be loved - nubela
https://nubela.co/blog/it-is-better-to-be-feared-than-to-be-loved/
======
lostmymind66
Aside from the blatant bigotry in this article toward the bottom, the article
is correct. Most people need rules and if you are too lenient, you will have
people abusing them.

